# no more, I saw an add for...



## dturano (Mar 25, 2012)

Seriously, i have seen two threads that got attention. Can't we delete these and mine in a few days.

While many don't understand ads, its simply an extremely basic code pulling data from the current page it finds its programable code sitting on. I.E. on a canon driven forum, if a topic has Nikon, or Minolta topic the add may decide to pull from the minolta or nikon content producing a competitors advertisement on the very content its producing. 

IM NEW TO THE SITE, BUT I WOULD NEVER BLAME CR FOR THE AD....spend time posting better content, instead of, "Hey why did cr promote....." for example, why did cr promote rather camera or nikon in ads on there site...............


enough already?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

Google is very clever, they actually serve ads to match your individual browsing profile and are very accurate at showing something you have shown interest in previously. Thus, one person may see a ad that others haven't just because of what he has used google to search for in the past. Any ad they have that is considered similar, they throw in. For Example, I'm retired, and AARP ads pop up frequently.


----------



## mrian (Mar 28, 2012)

oddly enough, i always see a nikon ad. is it a sign?


----------



## zim (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh dear I feel like a failure, nothing to do with photography...... ah well at least it's not porn ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

mrian said:


> oddly enough, i always see a nikon ad. is it a sign?


 
I've never seen a Nikon Ad on CL. I don't visit sites like that ;D


----------



## Bridge (Mar 28, 2012)

zim said:


> Oh dear I feel like a failure, nothing to do with photography...... ah well at least it's not porn ;D ;D ;D



use this: http://adblockplus.org/en/


----------



## JRS (Mar 28, 2012)

Bridge said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear I feel like a failure, nothing to do with photography...... ah well at least it's not porn ;D ;D ;D
> ...



Great tip! Thanks!!


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 28, 2012)

mrian said:


> oddly enough, i always see a nikon ad. is it a sign?



Several people must had to answer: "On Canonrumors.com" for the question: "Where did you hear about D800" when asked while buying it online


----------

